# svg Datei in CAD Programm importieren und in Plexiglas schneiden



## _voodoo (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
hoffentlich zieht die Überschrift ausreichende kundige Menschen an.
Ich hab mir im Internet eine svg Datei eines Logos einer Firma gesucht
und wollt mir das jetzt aus einem Stück Plexiglas schneiden lassen.
Leider klappt das nicht, Zitat:


> Die Datei ist so leider nicht maschinenlesbar.
> Der Laser schneidet zwar das Logo aus, zerhackt es dann aber in kleine Würfelchen.


Soweit ich weiß wird dort mit AutoCAD gearbeitet.
Wisst ihr also einen Workflow wie ich die vorhandene Datei kompatibel machen kann?
Zur Verfügung steht mir Illustrator, Inventor und Solid Works.
Ich würd euch gerne die Datei zeigen, aber ich hab sie auf einer Seite mit Anmeldung runtergeladen und weiß nicht ob das rechtlich zulässig ist.

Danke für konstruktive Hilfe!


----------



## smileyml (26. Juli 2010)

Was sagt denn der Techniker am Laser zur Datei?
Welche Anforderungen stehen da denn im Raum?

Als andererAnsatzpunkt sei dann die Möglichkeit erwähnt das Logo entsprechend im CAD-Programm nachzuzeichnen - ich nehme, du brauchst eine Polylinie dort.
Eventuell hilt auch der dxf/dwg-Export von AI.

Grüße Marco


----------

